
The Little Mocker (2014) - mjbellantoni
https://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2014/05/14/TheLittleMocker.html
======
mattlutze
I appreciate how the conversational presentation of the discussion here makes
the topic more accessible. I should probably come across this topic before but
I'm glad the author made it so easy to digest.

